# Where does Eden's Zero stop in the HST?



## Keishin (Jun 30, 2018)

Verse vs Verse


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 30, 2018)

Keishin said:


> Verse vs Verse


U can't be serious

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Keishin (Jun 30, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> U can't be serious


Fair match

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Daio (Jun 30, 2018)

Well, Shiki casually performed a Multi-City Block level feat with his Gravity Ether Gear but there's not much for speed...


----------



## ZxStAr (Jun 30, 2018)

BIG BLUE

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## EternalRage (Jun 30, 2018)

Daio said:


> Well, Shiki casually performed a Multi-City Block level feat with his Gravity Ether Gear but there's not much for speed...


The dragons being compared to comets/shooting stars, and being able to travel casually in space makes them at least LS if not FTL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 30, 2018)

Keishin said:


> Fair match


Even you against an ant would be a more balance fight

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daio (Jun 30, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> The dragons being compared to comets/shooting stars, and being able to travel casually in space makes them at least LS if not FTL


I think the latter needs to be calced, tbh.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 30, 2018)

All right, i know you fuckers are excited to fap to Mashima's new Erza clones..but come on...let a fucking series reach at least 30 chapters before introducing it into the fray.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 30, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> All right, i know you *fuckers are excited to fap to Mashima's new Erza* clones..but come on...let a fucking series reach at least 30 chapters before introducing it into the fray.


flutterpiss and his cronies are already doing that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Ningen 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 30, 2018)

Regardless.. i must say that i'm really surprised at the fact that the hack can still generate this ammount of ''hype" after FT.
You'd think people would at least be more circumspect but no...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 30, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Regardless.. i must say that i'm really surprised at the fact that the hack can still generate this ammount of ''hype" after FT.
> You'd think people would at least be more circumspect but no...


Lets be real nobody or even in the thread dedicated to it expect to be good, at best decent.


----------



## Solar (Jun 30, 2018)

Daio said:


> I think the latter needs to be calced, tbh.


I'll probably do most of the calculations since no one else seems interested to do so.


----------



## Daio (Jun 30, 2018)

T


Hikki said:


> I'll probably do most of the calculations since no one else seems interested to do so.


If you did, that would be great.


----------



## Daio (Jun 30, 2018)

T


Hikki said:


> I'll probably do most of the calculations since no one else seems interested to do so.


If you did, that would be great.


----------



## EternalRage (Jun 30, 2018)

I'll do some calcs for EZ too


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jun 30, 2018)

Edens Zero has the potential to be pretty big featwise with the Space Setting and all. 

Planetlevel with FTL is my guess


----------



## Polar (Jun 30, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> All right, i know *you fuckers are excited to fap to Mashima's new Erza clones*..but come on...let a fucking series reach at least 30 chapters before introducing it into the fray.





Claudio Swiss said:


> flutterpiss and his cronies are already doing that


lol @Shiba D. Inu leader of the knights of erza xD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sablés (Jun 30, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Regardless.. i must say that i'm really surprised at the fact that the hack can still generate this ammount of ''hype" after FT.
> You'd think people would at least be more circumspect but no...


They're fucking masochists.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Alita (Jun 30, 2018)

He loses to part 1 sasuke during the first bell test imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZxStAr (Jun 30, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> He loses to part 1 sasuke during the first bell test imo.


Who loses?


----------



## Daio (Jun 30, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> Edens Zero has the potential to be pretty big featwise with the Space Setting and all.
> 
> Planetlevel with FTL is my guess


Probably more on the lines of Star level considering a planet like Granbell is star sized.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 30, 2018)

I feel safe betting a limb that we will see a Space Etherion ship thingy being able to blow up a planet/star even if like it's FT counterpart, it never actually happens on screen.
I'm calling it now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Alita (Jun 30, 2018)

ZxStAr said:


> Who loses?



The main character from what feats he has shown so far.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 30, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Regardless.. i must say that i'm really surprised at the fact that the hack can still generate this ammount of ''hype" after FT.
> You'd think people would at least be more circumspect but no...


You underestimate his ability to serve quality fan service.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 30, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> You underestimate his ability to serve quality fan service.


> Quality and Fanservice don't really belong in the same sentence and besides it was way too blatant and overused to be even considered "okay".
Fanservice was there to detract from the fact that the plot was... how it was.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 30, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> I feel safe betting a limb that we will see a Space Etherion ship thingy being able to blow up a planet/star even if like it's FT counterpart, it never actually happens on screen.
> I'm calling it now.


You think small my friend 
Just expect to see erza 4.0 and her cronies alot in future debate


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jun 30, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> You think small my friend
> Just expect to see erza 4.0 and her cronies alot in future debate


Oh..right...
"Totally not Erza" oneshots a black hole while being in a coma with only her toe. I can se that happen too.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 30, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> > Quality and Fanservice don't really belong in the same sentence and besides it was way too blatant and overused to be even considered "okay".
> Fanservice was there to detract from the fact that the plot was... how it was.


You know what I mean. And expectations of top tier from hiro...of all people too.


----------



## Steven (Jun 30, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> You think small my friend
> Just expect to see erza 4.0 and her cronies alot in future debate


Erza 4.0 will be God Tier by EoS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZxStAr (Jun 30, 2018)

ZxStAr said:


> Who loses?


The thread talking bout the verse vs HST


----------



## Solar (Jun 30, 2018)

Daio said:


> Probably more on the lines of Star level considering a planet like Granbell is star sized.


That's not what the official translation says.


----------



## Daio (Jun 30, 2018)

Hikki said:


> That's not what the official translation says.


That's what I read.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 30, 2018)

Erza 4.0 gonna have powerlevel ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and waifufags jizzing viciously


----------



## Solar (Jun 30, 2018)

Daio said:


> That's what I read.


Must've been corrected then because I don't even see it in current fan translations.


----------



## Blade (Jun 30, 2018)

EoS Nakama's Zero will rival














BoG Kakarot levels

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Blade (Jun 30, 2018)

Sablés said:


> They're fucking masochists.




Nakama Power is too stronk


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 30, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu ur such a thin skinned bitch it's comical


----------



## Clowe (Jun 30, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Clears



Those are some big ass space tiddies.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jun 30, 2018)

Captain Harlock nukes the HST and the Mashimaverse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MysticBlade (Jun 30, 2018)

HST?

You mean toriko 

One piece 900+
Bleach 500+
Naruto700+

EZ 2 chapters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 30, 2018)

_''Esto es el fin, El Grande Toribot" - _Mashima Blanco while drinking his sake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 30, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> HST?
> 
> You mean toriko
> 
> ...


Wait for Chapter 3.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 30, 2018)

Amazing how some shitty manga has some raws come out and everyone’s jumping the gun yet it took something like two years for even moderate shit like the stated strongest threat in the verse to be stronger than millions of random star sized mammoths floating around in space to be taken seriously for Toriko. 

Was it the 12 year old loli that got you guys

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ZxStAr (Jun 30, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> HST?
> 
> You mean toriko
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Jun 30, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Amazing how some shitty manga has some raws come out and everyone’s jumping the gun yet it took something like two years for even moderate shit like the stated strongest threat in the verse to be stronger than millions of random star sized mammoths floating around in space to be taken seriously for Toriko.
> 
> Was it the 12 year old loli that got you guys


I wouldn't call it a shittiny manga, the first chapter was pretty decent if you asked me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 30, 2018)

I meant the author and his shenanigans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EternalRage (Jun 30, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> He loses to part 1 sasuke during the first bell test imo.


And the blue lady?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Jun 30, 2018)

Well, that thing next to the giant lady looks like a small planetoid. So, her possible size may be comparable to a huge continent...

However, I would wait for more chapters before jumping to conclusions. So far, even if we were to make a reasonable assumption about the size of the blue lady, any HST top tier can still solo Edens Zero


----------



## Clowe (Jun 30, 2018)

Well, it's obvious due to the setting that this shit will reach Star/Galaxy levels easily.

Hell the MC has gravity powers, you just know that will develop into things like black holes and shit, it's just the natural progression of such abilities.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 30, 2018)

Clowe said:


> Well, it's obvious due to the setting that this shit will reach Star/Galaxy levels easily.
> 
> Hell the MC has gravity powers, you just know that will develop into things like black holes and shit, it's just the natural progression of such abilities.


Saw it it and knew at some point it will be manipulation of kennetic force, magnetic force, petrification, black holes,...but his most powerful of all is to break reality and grab the reality that can save his nakama during the final boss fight.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2018)

Guys the nakama power will reach Universal. Better be ready for those Eden Zero characters vs DBS character topics by the end of the year.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 30, 2018)

Superman said:


> Guys the nakama power will reach Universal. Better be ready for those Eden Zero characters vs DBS character topics by the end of the year.


Maybe.....
All we know is Toriko,Goh,Dbz, gonna be having new competition


----------



## Polar (Jul 1, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Amazing how some shitty manga has some raws come out and everyone’s jumping the gun yet it took something like two years for even moderate shit like the stated strongest threat in the verse to be stronger than millions of random star sized mammoths floating around in space to be taken seriously for Toriko.
> 
> Was it the 12 year old loli that got you guys


Neo is actually not the top dog (though I agree that it is stronger than Cosmos Mammoths), he died many times to true top dogs like Red, Don Slime, Satan Hair etc. Also it got shitted by Shima himself on the very last chapter by the introduction of Space Taipan (along with some more soft retcon stuff like confirmed existence of Sun-Biting Demon King).


----------



## Kaaant (Jul 1, 2018)

Polar said:


> Neo is actually not the top dog (though I agree that it is stronger than Cosmos Mammoths), he died many times to true top dogs like Red, Don Slime, Satan Hair etc. Also it got shitted by Shima himself on the very last chapter by the introduction of Space Taipan (along with some more soft retcon stuff like confirmed existence of Sun-Biting Demon King).



Neo was never fully revived in any of these encounters so no. Neo is stated to be the red universe’s greatest disaster, not the space taipans, or the cosmic mammoths. God is stated to be stronger. It’s as simple as that.


----------



## Polar (Jul 1, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Neo was never fully revived in any of these encounters so no. Neo is stated to be the red universe’s greatest disaster, not the space taipans, or the cosmic mammoths. God is stated to be stronger. It’s as simple as that.


It was retconned in the final chapter.
Fully Revived Neo - 22,000 CL
Neoacacia - 30,000 CL
Space Taipan - 350,000 CL

Also greatest disaster doesn't mean it was strongest (though I already stated that it is stronger than Cosmos Mammoths). It was because of Neo's ability and habit of consuming endlessly. Red was stated as the history's strongest and it was supported when FC Toriko with Red was winning/stomping against FC Acacia with Neo.


----------



## Atem (Jul 1, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Clears



The only good thing that will come out of Eden Zero is the smut.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jul 1, 2018)

Polar said:


> It was retconned in the final chapter.
> Fully Revived Neo - 22,000 CL
> Neoacacia - 30,000 CL
> Space Taipan - 350,000 CL



No it doesn’t. CLs don’t just mean PL.



Polar said:


> Also greatest disaster doesn't mean it was strongest (though I already stated that it is stronger than Cosmos Mammoths). It was because of Neo's ability and habit of consuming endlessly. Red was stated as the history's strongest and it was supported when FC Toriko with Red was winning/stomping against FC Acacia with Neo.



Think youre clutching but ok. It’s stated to be the toughest thing in the red universe numerous times. Red being physically the strongest except for neo only adds to my point that this stupid fucking snake is not the strongest.


----------



## Kaaant (Jul 1, 2018)

You’re probably an alt, and I have no patience for this nonsense


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jul 1, 2018)

I feel like if Neo fully revived white demon would have needed 2 fingers Kappa


----------



## Prince Idonojie (Jul 1, 2018)

The art is a cut above most shonens ever produced and I like the man's work ethics.

As for the verse power level? We already have star-sized planets in the vast world which the protagonist is going to explore. The setting is already well beyond HST, which is rather localised.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 1, 2018)

The story picks up where toriko Left off.


----------



## Phantom Thief (Jul 2, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> The dragons being compared to comets/shooting stars, and being able to travel casually in space makes them at least LS if not FTL



Lol, wut


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 2, 2018)

Prince Idonojie said:


> The art is a cut above most shonens ever produced



lets not get ahead of ourselfes here


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 2, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> lets not get ahead of ourselfes here



I mean if he was talking about Kubo Tite, then I could give him that, but Hiro Mashima? I would put him in the same plane as Oda, they are overall good artists in terms being able to create good scale and do their own style but is average in every other area.


----------



## ho11ow (Jul 2, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> The dragons being compared to comets/shooting stars, and being able to travel casually in space makes them at least LS if not FTL


Since when there is comet that able to move at LS speed or even FTL ?


----------



## EternalRage (Jul 2, 2018)

ho11ow said:


> Since when there is comet that able to move at LS speed or even FTL ?


being *compared* to comets



Phantom Thief said:


> Lol, wut


what’s so funny 

it lives in space, it needs a way to get around in such a massive place, they couldn’t get around without being LS or FTL


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeha LS seems like a given to me


----------



## Alita (Jul 2, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> And the blue lady?



How about we wait till she gets some actual feats?


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jul 2, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> How about we wait till she gets some actual feats?



She's staying upright with two evidently planetary masses on her chest, so there's that


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 2, 2018)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> She's staying upright with two evidently planetary masses on her chest, so there's that



Nah, I would bet she has the breast the size of Australia 

But, being serious we need to wait for actual feats before reaching any conclusion regarding EZ.


----------



## ZxStAr (Jul 2, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> How about we wait till she gets some actual feats?


Her size alone us enough tho


----------



## Alita (Jul 2, 2018)

ZxStAr said:


> Her size alone us enough tho



We are not 100% sure how big she is and no it isn't. She could still have shit tier durability and slow speed despite her size nevermind she has no answer to much of the hax of the HST.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 2, 2018)

ZxStAr said:


> Her size alone us enough tho


No it isn’t
We don’t how fast she is or her durability nor any ability she possibly has.
Wait to see how strong she'll be dude.


----------



## Steven (Jul 2, 2018)

ZxStAr said:


> Her size alone us enough tho


Im glad at least 1 agrees with me


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jul 2, 2018)

Are y'all really gonna Raigen the series here before we even get a reason to hate it? Is that really necessary?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 2, 2018)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Are y'all really gonna Raigen the series here before we even get a reason to hate it? Is that really necessary?



Hopefully they do because power inflation in a Hiro Mashima series just encourages Flutter and his cronies to post here.
Mashima's name being attached to it already gives me every reason to hate it.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jul 2, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Hopefully they do because power inflation in a Hiro Mashima series just encourages Flutter and his cronies to post here.
> Mashima's name being attached to it already gives me every reason to hate it.



But....but we might get Rave instead of FT this time 

It can happen dammit 



















Dammit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 2, 2018)

BreakFlame you know as well as I do that Hiro has long since stopped giving a fuck about the quality of his work


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jul 2, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> BreakFlame you know as well as I do that Hiro has long since stopped giving a fuck about the quality of his work



That doesn't mean I can't dream, dammit


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 2, 2018)

_"Don't judge a book by its cover"_

EZ has only two chapters as of now... it's too early to judge both its character's power and its story's quality


----------



## Alita (Jul 2, 2018)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> But....but we might get Rave instead of FT this time
> 
> It can happen dammit
> 
> ...



It's possible EZ could be good but right now I'm getting strong FT vibes from this series which is not a positive. The main female seems to be a carbon copy of lucy in both personality and appearance for example.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 2, 2018)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> But....but we might get Rave instead of FT this time
> 
> It can happen dammit
> 
> ...


I mean it can happened. 
Its just damn near 5%


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 2, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> It's possible EZ could be good but right now I'm getting strong FT vibes from this series which is not a positive. The main female seems to be a carbon copy of lucy in both *personality* and appearance for example.


Not really Rebecca seems more feisty in in combat than lucy ever was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZxStAr (Jul 2, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> It's possible EZ could be good but right now I'm getting strong FT vibes from this series which is not a positive. The main female seems to be a carbon copy of lucy in both personality and appearance for example.


She really not she feels like fem version of natsu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EternalRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Rebecca and Shiki aren’t anything like Natsu and Lucy besides appearance


----------



## Cain1234 (Jul 2, 2018)

He doesn't even try to be original. Erza Scarlet 2.0 is called Elcy Crimson


----------



## Phantom Thief (Jul 3, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> being *compared* to comets
> 
> 
> what’s so funny
> ...



I suppose. Just thought you meant comets and what not were LS/FTL lol


----------



## Affectugender (Jul 3, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> Rebecca and Shiki aren’t anything like Natsu and Lucy besides appearance



Ah that's the reason I felt like it's a complete cringy, cliche and unoriginal design.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> Rebecca and Shiki aren’t anything like Natsu and Lucy besides appearance



If anything going by the first 2 chapters they are characters of Natsu and Lucy. Anyone count the amount of times the word friends was used? Jesus....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2018)

I guess that is the keyword to power up their attacks/weaken then enemy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2018)

Goku and Superman do not stand a chance.


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 4, 2018)

Shiki's reminded of one of my grandpa's favorite songs:

"Yo quiero tener un millón de amigos, y así más fuerte poder cantar"
(Translation: "I want to have a million friends and thus harder to sing")

As long as they don't "weaponize" this as the "power of friendship" or "power of love," the story may turn out to be pretty decent


----------



## Cain1234 (Jul 4, 2018)

Superman said:


> If anything going by the first 2 chapters they are characters of Natsu and Lucy. Anyone count the amount of times the word friends was used? Jesus....





I think the girl is a mix of Lucy and Lisana. Even has a connection to Happy the cat.


While Shiki is like Natsu and Grey mixture.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 4, 2018)

My god he’s literally just drawing and writing the same characters from FT, but with the most minor differences. You people like this shit?


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 4, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Hopefully they do because power inflation in a Hiro Mashima series just encourages Flutter and his cronies to post here.
> Mashima's name being attached to it already gives me every reason to hate it.



Don't worry, Fluttershit won't post here for fear of getting kicked out again


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 4, 2018)

Also I never thought I would say that but Nardo punch the giant blue girl in her giant blue titties


----------



## Steven (Jul 4, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> My god he’s literally just drawing and writing the same characters from FT, but with the most minor differences. You people like this shit?


You have 0 idea from EZ and FT.

Rebecca is the exact opposite of Lucy


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jul 4, 2018)

The second chapter just had Rebecca go full Ellie on some random assholes and blast them with laser guns 

Also Happy has apparently upgraded from a backpack to a pair of laser guns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2018)

RAVE still is >>>>>>>>> Fail Tail and Bad Zero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 4, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> My god he’s literally just drawing and writing the same characters from FT, but with the most minor differences. You people like this shit?



It's not so the similarities in appearance between ez and ft. That much was to be expected considering it's the same author and Ft just not to long ended. There's wasn't enough time for him to develop a completely different art format for this new series. On top of that, Hiro isn't the only one that draws other characters from his previous work into his latest project. Toriko did so to name a few.

The problem doesn't reside in his art and how similar it is to FT art. It's mostly how would he handle these characters and separate them from his previous work.


Look at Jellal and Sieghart for example. This isn't new and I think it's pretty unique tbh, seeing other characters in different roles from previous work.

FT suffered from the lack of hardcore violence in a way and promoted friendship as a mean to over come any obstacle. Which was the main reason I was turned off from FT in the first place.

In EZ's case, it's settings completely separates it from alot of traditional shonen.
We saw a whole planet of robots died in the first chapter, these machines grew up shiki and had a strong relationship with him. That was hella dark, on top of what we saw in chapter two with how happy got hit by a truck to died. He was completely reconstructed losing his entire body to become a robot. Which again is dark comparing it to FT standards.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 4, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> It's not so the similarities in appearance between ez and ft. That much was to be expected considering it's the same author and Ft just not to long ended. There's wasn't enough time for him to develop a completely different art format for this new series. On top of that, Hiro isn't the only one that draws other characters from his previous work into his latest project. Toriko did so to name a few.
> 
> The problem doesn't reside in his art and how similar it is to FT art. It's mostly how would he handle these characters and separate them from his previous work.
> 
> ...


Its not the art style, he gave natsu black hair and didnt even change up Erza’s design, shes just wearing a new outfit. Not to mention Droy and Max were just there and his bad guys look like the same generic ones he always uses. Its shit


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 4, 2018)

He doesnt give a shit, he took pre existing designs and threw them in. Fuck making new characters lol when he can just reuse the ones from Rave and FT endlessly


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2018)

There's nothing dark about Garbage Zero. 

It's FT with a slightly different coat of paint. Fuck outta here with that trash, Hiro.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 4, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> He doesnt give a shit, he took pre existing designs and threw them in. Fuck making new characters lol when he can just reuse the ones from Rave and FT endlessly




He might have a few copy and paste designs but to reuse everything is overreacting.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Fuck outta here with that trash, Hiro.



N you'll soon tear your hair out after God Ezra 4.0 solos your favorite verse in a few chapters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> He might have a few copy and paste designs but to reuse everything is overreacting.
> 
> 
> 
> N you'll soon tear your hair out after God Ezra 4.0 solos your favorite verse in a few chapters



High power levels won't make it any less of a garbage series. 

And come back to me when the series even has any cosmic level feats.


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2018)

wow

actually, there are people who really defend Bad Zero 


bad people with bad taste are back - 2018 edition


----------



## Steven (Jul 4, 2018)

Still better than One Piss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 4, 2018)

Blade said:


> wow
> 
> actually, there are people who really defend Bad Zero
> 
> ...


Now now blade-kun it's just average right now
Let's wait and see will it be  decent like rave or fucking awful like fairy tail
The latter seems much likelier but hell I need something to shit on
Hiro is 1-1 so far 
But safe bet keep expections


----------



## Sougo (Jul 4, 2018)

It's still way to early to tell, but they aren't going to clear that's for sure.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 4, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Now now blade-kun it's just average right now



I'm not going to say anything else.

Watch who's going to be grafted in the zero bandwagon soon

Blade fronting

Give it 10 chapters or so I'll say.


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 4, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Still better than One Piss



 You take that back!


----------



## Gordo solos (Jul 4, 2018)

Blade said:


> wow
> 
> actually, there are people who really defend Bad Zero
> 
> ...


There’s a certain doge out there that faps to Elcy hentai


----------



## EternalRage (Jul 4, 2018)

imagine having so much free time and nothing to do with your life so you spend it hating on a mangaka and his series’ 

so much so that every single mention of him and/or his series’ triggers you so much that you have to stop and talk shit every time 

wouldnt be me


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 4, 2018)

Imagine your entire life being a joke from the day you were born

That's quite a setup and a punchline


----------



## EternalRage (Jul 4, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Imagine your entire life being a joke from the day you were born
> 
> That's quite a setup and a punchline


got butthurt cause the shoe fit you

tough


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 4, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> got butthurt cause the shoe fit you
> 
> tough


Nah I just think it's hilarious you're white knighting a hack mangaka

You really are thirsty for wannabe Emeraldas aren't you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EternalRage (Jul 4, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Nah I just think it's hilarious you're white knighting a hack mangaka
> 
> You really are thirsty for wannabe Emeraldas aren't you



try again next year


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 4, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> try again next year


What a generic comeback


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2018)

EternalNerd being a joke, once again


pathetic


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> There’s a certain doge out there that faps to Elcy hentai




fluttershit being fluttershit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 4, 2018)

Blade said:


> EternalNerd being a joke, once again
> 
> 
> pathetic


Don't blame him

He's always been that way


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Don't blame him
> 
> He's always been that way




i will section ban him, with my SSJ4 Modyan powers


----------



## Atem (Jul 4, 2018)

Eden Zero is not only ripping off Fairy Fail but disgracing the Captain Harlock name too.

I would rather watch the cg film instead. At least it looked cool.


----------



## Atem (Jul 4, 2018)

Also, Rogue Galaxy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Eden Zero.


Dat soundtrack.

Dat story.

Dat emotion.

Dat epic ensemble.


----------



## Atem (Jul 4, 2018)

Here is an accurate summary:

Rogue Galaxy is the story of Luke Skywalker as he discovers that he is a descendant of the God Emperor of Mankind. He had enough of his life of being a slave on his homeworld of Tatooine, and decides to become a part of Captain Harlock's pirate crew. Luke Skywalker is joined by the likes of Goro Majima, Zelda, Pinocchio, Jon Talbain, Jack Spicer, Furiosa, and Erik after settling down in Australia and deciding that opera was for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

They have a pet by the name of Cait Sith. Who they all hate.

As they venture across the universe being chased down by PETA because Luke Skywalker takes a liking to murdering endangered animals for sport they face down threats such as Emperor Pilaf, and Ky Kiske. That is when, out of nowhere, the mysterious stranger who saved Luke Skywalker's life long ago reappears and crushes Ky Kiske's head beneath his heel. He takes off his hood, and reveals that he is none other than Sol Badguy.

As Luke Skywalker continues to learn more about the mythical Eden; the paradise which was said to exist a long, long time ago: it is there that all would be revealed. Then Luke Skywalker fights Ky Kiske again but this time things are different. Emperor Pilaf reveals that he added something extra to Ky Kiske when he created him. It is then that Ky Kiske transforms into Arnold Schwarzenegger.

Luke Skywalker doesn't stand a chance at first but then everything changes. As Luke Skywalker is thrown into the air a voice beckons him.

"To me, my primarch."

Luke Skywalker transforms into the God Emperor of Mankind, and wrecks Ky Kiske's candy ass.

After some more adventures Luke Skywalker meets his mother who is as you would expect Aya Brea. Aya Brea reveals that Luke Skywalker has inherited the God Emperor of Mankind's mitochondria. Not only that, but that he has inherited his soul. It would be up to Luke Skywalker to bring peace to the universe.

It is then that Sol Badguy reappears, and reveals the he is Luke Skywalker's father. They have an emotional reunion, and then part ways once more.

As Luke Skywalker arrives onto Eden he learns that Zelda is the daughter of Princess Serenity. The ruler of the Moon Kingdom which was more commonly known as Eden at the time. Princess Serenity beseeches Luke Skywalker, the successor of the God Emperor of Mankind, to save the Moon Kingdom.

Luke Skywalker agrees, and his friends have his back.

They fight the source of all malevolence in the galaxy, and it is none other than Anita Sarkeesian. Who the God Emperor of Mankind reveals was one of his subjects when the Imperium of Man still existed. Who was consumed by the corruptive powers of Chaos.

After the God Emperor of Mankind destroys Anita Sarkeesian the fight does not end there.

Emperor Pilaf returns, and in his greed is consumed by the forces of Chaos. Emperor Pilar transforms into a giant boat, and his lackeys don't fair any better as they become a part of it.

Luke Skywalker, having gained complete mastery over the God Emperor of Mankind's mitochondria, fights and destroys the giant boat after getting some timely assistance from Princess Serenity.

Then everybody lives happily ever after... or do they?

Zelda has to stay in the Moon Kingdom, and assume the role of a political figurehead but no one is standing by that.

"Nobody is taking my baby girl." As those words leave Captain Harlock's mouth his pirate crew wages war against the Moon Kingdom. Luke Skywalker because he wants some of that booty, and Captain Harlock because he wants his daughter back.

This was just the beginning of another adventure.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Atem (Jul 4, 2018)

It is g-canon, son.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 4, 2018)

God bless the OBD for turning a bad thread into a great shitpost


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> imagine having so much free time and nothing to do with your life so you spend it hating on a mangaka and his series’
> 
> so much so that every single mention of him and/or his series’ triggers you so much that you have to stop and talk shit every time
> 
> wouldnt be me



Triggered as fuck


----------



## EternalRage (Jul 4, 2018)

get out ya moms basement bums


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 5, 2018)

Who let this nerd into the thread?


----------



## Atem (Jul 5, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> get out ya moms basement bums



Ha, joke is on you my mother is dead. Also, I live in a respectable apartment in Brockton that is subject to drive by shootings only two times a week. I am living the life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 5, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Ha, joke is on you my mother is dead. Also, I live in a respectable apartment in Brockton that is subject to drive by shootings only two times a week. I am living the life.


I almost got married myself but uh...shit happened I guess if you can say that


----------



## Shining Force (Jul 5, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> There’s a certain doge out there that faps to Elcy hentai


@Shiba D. Inu come and solo the non-believers of Erza


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jul 5, 2018)

Only two chapters and we've reached this far with the nonsense. Oh boy I can't wait  something fucking stupid happens. I'm gonna need 2 bags of popcorn


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2018)

> @Shiba D. Inu come and solo the non-believers of Erza




the only thing that Fluttershit solos, is his Erza pillow, and that, at best


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 5, 2018)

Two friends of mine recommended me this manga. By that time I wasn't sure if to follow EZ but now I'm going to follow the series because of the guys who will inevitably wank it... we'll likely need someone who can give the series a chance while not overhyping everything about it nor getting a boner every single time Elsie shows up


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jul 5, 2018)

This thread has grown legs.

2 chapters of Dragonba...I mean Eden Zero and there is infinitely deep deep "discussion" going on.

I keep tuning like the hype isn't this real...I just cant.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 5, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> Wheres thanos with that infinity gauntlet. Double up them popcorn bags my boy


Snap them fingers boy


Warlordgab said:


> Two friends of mine recommended me this manga. By that time I wasn't sure if to follow EZ but now I'm going to follow the series because of the guys who will inevitably wank it... we'll likely need someone who can give the series a chance while not overhyping everything about it nor getting a boner every single time Elsie shows up


This series has a chance to be decent as long as Hiro doesn't go batshit crazy with the friend ship like FT and keep it low like with Rave


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jul 5, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Snap them fingers boy


----------



## Cain1234 (Jul 5, 2018)

Well if the ftl ships hit a planet it should alteast be planet level to continental level at minimum.


----------



## saint rider 890 (Jul 5, 2018)

Shining Force said:


> @Shiba D. Inu come and solo the non-believers of Erza



Why do Fluttershit like Erza ? I can list better female character than her .


----------



## Keishin (Jul 6, 2018)

If what I'm hearing right now is right then we be looking at really small scale atm with these match ups as this shit is about to become one of the strongest verses out there quick


----------



## Steven (Jul 6, 2018)

Spoiler says the Blue lady "Mother" is the size of a star


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 6, 2018)

Fairly sure Mashima read some vsbattles and was pissed his characters got trashed all over the place so he decided to fuck up the other series fanbases with planet level tits


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jul 6, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> Fairly sure Mashima read some vsbattles and was pissed his characters got trashed all over the place so he decided to fuck up the other series fanbases with planet level tits


No no only each mamory is planet level


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 6, 2018)

Keishin said:


>



If she's supposed to be a size of a star...he really didn't represent it well.
But then again, trying to pull off perspective like that isn't really all that easy.


----------



## Polar (Jul 6, 2018)

Hoshi means both planet and star, dunno what term official translators will use.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 6, 2018)

Polar said:


> Hoshi means both planet and star, dunno what term official translators will use.





Xhominid said:


> If she's supposed to be a size of a star...he really didn't represent it well.
> But then again, trying to pull off perspective like that isn't really all that easy.



That's why we'll wait till Monday to see


----------



## Keishin (Jul 6, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> If she's supposed to be a size of a star...he really didn't represent it well.
> But then again, trying to pull off perspective like that isn't really all that easy.


Actually he did though. See? Both the planet and the blue lady have that blue light shining out of them because that's where the reader should focus on.


----------



## Prince Idonojie (Jul 6, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> If she's supposed to be a size of a star...he really didn't represent it well.
> But then again, trying to pull off perspective like *that isn't really all that easy*.


That's an understatement. Pulling that off is really challenging, especially doing so within limited time.

Either way, Eden Zero is looking pretty powerful.


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 6, 2018)

Keishin said:


> Actually he did though. See? Both the planet and the blue lady have that blue light shining out of them because that's where the reader should focus on.



That's why I said that if we were to take that little "planet" as a "planetoid" we would have a blue lady larger than a continent, or maybe a small planet. Probably moon-sized boobs too...



Polar said:


> Hoshi means both planet and star, dunno what term official translators will use.



That's correct! Hoshi literally means "celestial body" or "stellar object," which can apply to both planets and stars. In fact, Dragon Ball uses the same kanji (星) for King Kai's *planet*


----------



## Cain1234 (Jul 6, 2018)

Ohh! So Wendy 2.0 had been shown and her name is a mashup of Levi and Juvia.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm fucking flabbergasted that you dumb motherfuckers are allowed to jump the fucking gun this hard.


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 6, 2018)

They really are...
Only just 3 goddamned chapters.
I would laugh if that for all of this, they just stay at say Planetary with barely FTL speeds.
All of that Eden Zero kicking DBS's ass will be so damn hilarious in hindsight.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 6, 2018)

Even if EZ somehow reach Universal+ with MFTL they still wouldn't be able to solo DBS anyways thanks to a certain someone and his Future counterpart


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 6, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> Even if EZ somehow reach Universal+ with MFTL they still wouldn't be able to so DBS anyways thanks to a certain someone and his Future counterpart


And a big golden dragon


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 6, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> And a big golden dragon



Idk about that.

Wasn't it busy being Sega's pet dragon last I heard?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 6, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> Idk about that.
> 
> Wasn't it busy being Sega's pet dragon last I heard?


It's not like Saga wouldn't send his pet dragon to go eat out of the dumpster


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 6, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> Even if EZ somehow reach Universal+ with MFTL they still wouldn't be able to so DBS anyways thanks to a certain someone and his Future counterpart





I don't think EZ even reaches universal though to be honest. Probably galaxy or multi galaxy at best.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 6, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> Even if EZ somehow reach Universal+ with MFTL they still wouldn't be able to so DBS anyways thanks to a certain someone and his Future counterpart


Universal in Dragon ball doesn't mean shit unless your packing serious hax and speed surpassing them 
And as u said That's not even mentioning 
Zeno,SDB and possibly Zarama into the equation


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 6, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I don't think EZ even reaches universal though to be honest. Probably galaxy or multi galaxy at best.


It doesn't matter how strong it gets

It'll always be trash that never matches up to shit like Captain Harlock, old school Gundam, Getter Robo, fucking Dragon Ball in its prime, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 6, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> It doesn't matter how strong it gets
> 
> It'll always be trash that never matches up to shit like Captain Harlock, old school Gundam, Getter Robo, fucking Dragon Ball in its prime, etc.



Captain Harlock 

Gotta add a few others like Legend of the Galactic Heroes and Space Battleship Yamato. 

Eden trash isn't ever measuring up to masterpieces like these.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 6, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> It doesn't matter how strong it gets
> 
> It'll always be trash that never matches up to shit like Captain Harlock, old school Gundam, Getter Robo, fucking Dragon Ball in its prime, etc.


I mean tbf fam
It's only been two chapter's....
Sure there some warning signs and fairy tail shit on nothing says it can't be decent at the very least.
Are the chances low? Yes.
Hiro 1-1 so far it can be like Rave where it's alright and decent or Fairy Tail 2.0 in space
50/50 really


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 6, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I mean tbf fam
> It's only been two chapter's....
> Sure there some warning signs and fairy tail shit on nothing says it can't be decent at the very least.
> Are the chances low? Yes.
> ...



There are more FT signs than Rave signs from what I saw
It's much more likely to be FT 2.0 than to be Rave
Mashima isn't what he used to be


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 6, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I mean tbf fam
> It's only been two chapter's....
> Sure there some warning signs and fairy tail shit on nothing says it can't be decent at the very least.
> Are the chances low? Yes.
> ...


Honestly as much as I like Rave, I wouldn't list it as a favorite. I do love a good chunk of the characters and there's some great stuff but it doesn't measure up to the likes of Dragon Ball, Saint Seiya, Yu Yu Hakusho, etc. for me

Fairy Tail...you know my thoughts on that

The problem is Hiro has stopped giving a fuck about making a quality manga. This comes across less as him wanting to tell an epic space adventure and more "Oh fuck, I'm running outta weeaboo money, better fucking scam my idiot following again"


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 6, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> There are more FT signs than Rave signs from what I saw
> It's much more likely to be FT 2.0 than to be Rave
> Mashima isn't what he used to be


Well true the man isn't what he used to be but hell there a chance it can be decent if he bothers to learn his faults with FT 


Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Honestly as much as I like Rave, I wouldn't list it as a favorite. I do love a good chunk of the characters and there's some great stuff but it doesn't measure up to the likes of Dragon Ball, Saint Seiya, Yu Yu Hakusho, etc. for me
> 
> Fairy Tail...you know my thoughts on that
> 
> The problem is Hiro has stopped giving a fuck about making a quality manga. This comes across less as him wanting to tell an epic space adventure and more "Oh fuck, I'm running outta weeaboo money, better fucking scam my idiot following again"


It could be that as u said and ur not wrong for feeling that considering with FT he stop giving a fuck at some point.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 6, 2018)

atleast wait till we get into the story


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 6, 2018)

With Eden Zero coming out I have two possible theories.

1.) Eden Zero is a futuristic timeline of Fairy Tale.
2.) RAVE, FT, and Eden Zero are apart of a multiverse.

Either way is cool. Many authors have done this, I am not sure if any manga artist has done this.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 6, 2018)

RAVE was a good manga.

Def not a top 10 manga tbh.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2018)

Going by recent spoilers the Giant Blue lady is Star Size.

Lol GG HST.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Going by recent spoilers the Giant Blue lady is Star Size.
> 
> Lol GG HST.


Surpassed in three chapters
Though again wait till translationsKappa


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2018)

True. However we know this series will. 

Maybe not the characters but weapons and dragon lore etc.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> True. However we know this series will.
> 
> Maybe not the characters but weapons and dragon lore etc.


The characters have a good shot as well TBH 
The MC has gravity powers so it could definitely be broken down the line...
The others can as well provided that Hiro keep shit consistent.
The stage sets it selfup to surpass the Hst and if the spoilers are regarding her size than yeah Hst gets squished


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2018)

If her size is true hell Frieza Saga and some Toriko top tiers are in trouble.

Either way I like this series so far. Hiro is 1-1 for series so far. Hopefully he can rejuvenate his career here.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2018)

It did take me by surprise. When I read the first chapter I was thinking it was going to be like Toriko and One Piece. Massive planet lots of islands.

However the end was like naw bitch its a place. We travel through space.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 7, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> With Eden Zero coming out I have two possible theories.
> 
> 1.) Eden Zero is a futuristic timeline of Fairy Tale.
> 2.) RAVE, FT, and Eden Zero are apart of a multiverse.
> ...



 Tsutomu Nihei has... the author of Blame!


----------



## Steven (Jul 7, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> The characters have a good shot as well TBH
> The MC has gravity powers so it could definitely be broken down the line...
> The others can as well provided that Hiro keep shit consistent.
> The stage sets it selfup to surpass the Hst and if the spoilers are regarding her size than yeah Hst gets squished


"Shiki will change the Universe"


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> "Shiki will change the Universe"


Could be anything whether it's peace or destruction we'll see..


----------



## Keishin (Jul 7, 2018)

The beginning of story is just a sneak peek of what really happens universal means multiversal eos.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 7, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> "Shiki will change the Universe"



A completely vague statement that means absolutely nothing.

Seriously, you fuckers and your thirst for a series with 2 chapters and not a single cosmic level feat is straight laughable.

Multiversal? Yea, how about letting it get a fucking planet level feat first?


----------



## Steven (Jul 7, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Multiversal? Yea, how about letting it get a fucking planet level feat first?


Big Blue Lady?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 7, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Big Blue Lady?



Her size is ambiguous at this point. I don't see why you guys can't wait at least 20 chapters before starting this shit.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jul 7, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Her size is ambiguous at this point. I don't see why you guys can't wait at least 20 chapters before starting this shit.



FT fans are jizzing themselves because this new series has a higher power level than One Piece. That's all this boils down to.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jul 7, 2018)

And then they wonder why people make spite threads against Mashima's series sans Rave and why people aren't exactly jolly when it comes to his series.
You  will find one of the answers in this thread.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> A completely vague statement that means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Seriously, you fuckers and your thirst for a series with 2 chapters and not a single cosmic level feat is straight laughable.
> 
> Multiversal? Yea, how about letting it get a fucking planet level feat first?


And I told these fuckers in the first page to wait 
But no gotta wank the fuck outta of it


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jul 7, 2018)

Being star sized doesn't give you automatic Star lvl durability or DC.... i mean who the fuck knows what she is supposed to represent or do at this point. Maybe she's severly atrofied for whatever reason and she can't even move straight ... Or maybe she just can't fight .
Or maybe her farts can destroy a planet. Both scenarios are likely.
Just W.A.I.T.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> What official translation? Hoshi means both planet and star. There's literally no way to tell which one is correct.
> 
> There's a reason why you guys should wait.



The guys at jaiminisbox say it's clearly referring to a star than a planet. Especially in chapter one when referring to shiki home planet.

It'd be the same in the official viz translation too.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 7, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> The guys at jaiminisbox say it's clearly referring to a star than a planet. Especially in chapter one when referring to shiki home planet.
> 
> It'd be the same in the official visit translation too.



There's nothing official about their translation. They're a fan translation site just like MS. What they say means next to nothing precisely because of that.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 7, 2018)

Can you dinguses wait on more context before you decide if it’s a planet or star?


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

Nobody's rushing anything, I'm just pointing out that even with a "fan" translation. It's clearly referring to Star.

Same with toriko when it's making a clear difference between planet and a star.

You can wait for viz, it makes no difference I'm saying. Even if you assume either, the results for the HST is the same.



> Not much HST can do at all at this point.
> Even toriko is going to be completely surpassed at this rate.



Nothing in what I said is wrong.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 7, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> Nobody's rushing anything, I'm just pointing out that even with a "fan" translation. It's clearly referring to Star.
> 
> Same with toriko when it's making a clear difference between planet and a star.
> 
> ...



> Hoshi can mean planet and star
> Brings up a fan translation
> Clearly refers to star

You can spout as much of this nonsense as you'd like, but nobody's buying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 7, 2018)

A regular dude the size of the star simply has to have the appropriate muscle density and strenght to keep his whole body from giving in to the mass. Same way most regular dudes who are like 70-12 KG can pack a punch with at least that much force without their body crumbling due to the density of muscles and the mass behind the punch. 

Star sized Blue lady being an exception to that basic rule would surprise me.

Her in a vs Match vs for example Whitebeard is already making no sense since WB would have literally no angle to attack, whereas when she makes a single step forward her star sized mass is simply overwhelming him like an approaching wall the size of the sun - figuratively speaking.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

>Eden zero Has only three chapters out
>8 pages of this shit 

Bringing Activity to this dead section 
When dem big boy feats come it's gonna be hilarious


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> A regular dude the size of the star simply has to have the appropriate muscle density and strenght to keep his whole body from giving in to the mass. Same way most regular dudes who are like 70-12 KG can pack a punch with at least that much force without their body crumbling due to the density of muscles and the mass behind the punch.
> 
> Star sized Blue lady being an exception to that basic rule would surprise me.
> 
> Her in a vs Match vs for example Whitebeard is already making no sense since WB would have literally no angle to attack, whereas when she makes a single step forward her star sized mass is simply overwhelming him like an approaching wall the size of the sun - figuratively speaking.


Well we have to wait for translation this monday for her size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 7, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Well we have to wait for translation this monday for her size



To give my input on the series. I fear it might turn the FT route and this makes me sad, since Mashima in this series uses a setting I really really enjoy (Still sad we got no Space Arc in Toriko) but I am doubtful he will not butcher it.

Rave decency in a setting which sparked my interest for a long time would be glorious.

FT in space makes me a sad Raven.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> > Hoshi can mean planet and star
> > Brings up a fan translation
> > Clearly refers to star
> 
> You can spout as much of this nonsense as you'd like, but nobody's buying it.


Like I said I'm in no rush, also the title of the thread is HST. I think we've all established with recent information how EZ would do against the HST.

Do you see me or anyone in this thread stating EZ can complete with DB or anything out of the ordinary? No so no one's really rushing anything or making unnecessary threads. No one's even assuming they can take on toriko right now so I honestly don't see how anyone is jumping the gun.


Again, for you and others. Y'all need more convincing in regards to hoshi.
With me and a few of friends who actually does great translation I might say. I don't need anymore convincing.
Cough *context* cough.....


Does that mean *I'm* going to create unnecessary threads or Base a argument on a so called *fan* translation? No.
But I would discuss the possibility of it as well as speculate on certain topics regarding it until further clarification is given for those who doubt.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> To give my input on the series. I fear it might turn the FT route and this makes me sad, since Mashima in this series uses a setting I really really enjoy (Still sad we got no Space Arc in Toriko) but I am doubtful he will not butcher it.
> 
> Rave decency in a setting which sparked my interest for a long time would be glorious.
> 
> FT in space makes me a sad Raven.


I understand your concerns and I don't blame you for it.
This series has potential however it's all up to Hiro to make this series his own thing despite it carrying some things from fairy tail or just FT 2.0 in space 
Hopefully it'll be decent in the end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 7, 2018)

Shiki and his gravity powers aren't even on yet 
There aren't even proper fights but star sized god tier characters makes it above the HST by default 

Get Ready


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 7, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I understand your concerns and I don't blame you for it.
> This series has potential however it's all up to Hiro to make this series his own thing despite it carrying some things from fairy tail or just FT 2.0 in space
> Hopefully it'll be decent in the end



Well lets stay positive. Doubts and concerns are one thing but my interest for space themed shit is too great to prematurely judge anything. So waiting for Chapter 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> Like I said I'm in no rush, also the title of the thread is HST. I think we've all established with recent information how EZ would do against the HST.
> 
> Do you see me or anyone in this thread stating EZ can complete with DB or anything out of the ordinary? No so no one's really rushing anything or making unnecessary threads. No one's even assuming they can take on toriko right now so I honestly don't see how anyone is jumping the gun.
> 
> ...


It could compete with Toriko,Goh,Dragon ball etc in the future depending how long it goes on but we'll wait and see the results .


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

Matta Clatta said:


> Shiki and his gravity powers aren't even on yet
> There aren't even proper fights but star sized god tier characters makes it above the HST by default
> 
> Get Ready


I mean ur right in terms of size wise sure but we need more feats from her in terms of combat and speed


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2018)

Kodansha USA is the official English translator, not Viz.

Kodansha says "The planet Granbell. The entire planet is a theme park."


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I mean ur right in terms of size wise sure but we need more feats from her in terms of combat and speed




*Spoiler*: __ 



Context of chapter is that she's bigger than any of the stars in the universe and her origin is unknown to even herself.




Though with the third chapter, it would seem as though there's going to be one for each Galaxy or sections of the universe.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 7, 2018)

Bigger than any star in the Universe? There are stars who make our sun, the go to for star sized celestial objects look like a random pepple on the road.

And she is bigger than those?


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

Hikki said:


> Kodansha USA is the official English translator, not Viz.
> 
> Kodansha says "The planet Granbell. The entire planet is a theme park."



The reason why it doesn't make sense with box translation is the fact only the island is a theme park so in context it's really shooting itself in the foot really.

Though like I said, it really doesn't change the outcome of what's being discussed in the thread. Planet or Star.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> Bigger than any star in the Universe? There are stars who make our sun, the go to for star sized celestial objects look like a random pepple on the road.
> 
> And she is bigger than those?


Funny thing is I highly doubt Hiro understand stars have different sizes.
Especially those that make our sun look like a piece of sand.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> Funny thing is I highly doubt Hiro understand stars have different sizes.
> Especially those that make our sun look like a piece of sand.


 is Hiro serious


----------



## Steven (Jul 7, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Her size is ambiguous at this point. I don't see why you guys can't wait at least 20 chapters before starting this shit.


Chapter 3 says Planet or Star.

And the planets in EZ are star size.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 7, 2018)

Next arc villain smacktalking Shiki

"Yo mamma so big she uses the sun as a pleasure instrument"


----------



## Veggie (Jul 7, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> is Hiro serious


I'm sure Hiro, like most authors doesn't fully understand star sizes. Translation may just be wrong too


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> is Hiro serious




Funny thing is, after seeing the spoiler for chapter 3. In chapter two...

Those bright glowing orbs in front of her are actually Stars.




*Spoiler*: __ 



she was discovered outside of the Sakura Galaxy.


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> The reason why it doesn't make sense with box translation is the fact only the island is a theme park so in context it's really shooting itself in the foot really.
> 
> Though like I said, it really doesn't change the outcome of what's being discussed in the thread. Planet or Star.



It could simply me that the theme park extends past the boundaries of the island, which itself may just be the main land of the park's entrance. In all translations but one, it's referred to as a planet, so Granbell probably just a planet and not star-sized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 7, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> is Hiro serious



What's funny is that apparently me and Hiro have the same thoughts if that's SOMEHOW the case...
Although the difference is that I do understand the different sizes of stars and I planned on putting something in that star specifically for that reason of including it.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

Hikki said:


> It could simply me that the theme park extends past the boundaries of the island, which itself may just be the main land of the park's entrance. In all translations but one, it's referred to as a planet, so Granbell probably just a planet and not star-sized.



But Rebecca refer to it as a island.
The king of robots refer to it as a island

But as soon as shiki ask if that's where he came from they thought maybe it'll make sense using planet instead of Star given it's not possible for a human to live on something big as a star. So let's say the entire planet is a theme park.



Clearly they fucked up hard.

1. Granbell kingdom is the size of a island
2. Granbell was stated being a island

Contradiction

1. The entire planet of granbell is a theme park.
2. From when Rebecca landed it was a massive body of ocean until she reached the shores of the granbell kingdom.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

Funny thing is box used the correct context while a mainstream translation didn't if that's what they used.

Even in the close up shot of granbell. We clearly see three star size objects in contrast to the actual planet itself.

The context of that panel was high lighting the Size of his planet. Not THE ISLAND in which granbell is located.

It's a planet with a specific Size.
In context it's not talking about a planet size planet because that's fucking stupid, sorry.
(Some translators get under my skin.)

The other is Star
Which makes more sense given the context

That translation is s clearly wrong for those reasons alone.

The correct translation is Star size Theme park. In that it's not referencing the size of *granbell* (which is a island) but rather the planet itself when anyone's talking about the kingdom of granbell being located there.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 7, 2018)

Hikki said:


> Kodansha USA is the official English translator, not Viz.
> 
> Kodansha says "The planet Granbell. The entire planet is a theme park."



And this is why you *wait*.

But no, people wanna wank the shit out of a series with 2 chapters.



Acnologia said:


> Chapter 3 says Planet or Star.
> 
> And the planets in EZ are star size.



Except they're not as Hikki just said.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And this is why you *wait*.
> 
> But no, people wanna wank the shit out of a series with 2 chapters.



N I just explain why it's wrong.


Unless.....
You are of a few who believe that the theme park of granbell which is located on a "island"
Being referred to as a island is now suddenly counted as the entire planet being a theme park.

No, tell me


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 7, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> N I just explain why it's wrong.
> 
> 
> Unless.....
> ...



You can bark as much as you like, but I don't throw bones. You're wrong as the official translation points out. Point, blank, period.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You can bark as much as you like, but I don't throw bones. You're wrong as the official translation points out. Point, blank, period.



You know the official translation can be subjected to error, you do know that right?

As in like I just pointing out.

You acting like a kid who just got a bone and can't wait to show his friends.

I'm still waiting, do you believe the granbell theme park is the size of a planet?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 7, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> You know the official translation can be subjected to error, you do know that right?
> 
> As in like I just pointing out.
> 
> ...



Every translation except one refers to it as a planet and only one that refers to it as a star yet the former is the one in error? Sure buddy.

Like I said, keep barking. Now I'll see my way out.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Every translation except one refers to it as a planet and only one that refers to it as a star yet the former is the one in error? Sure buddy.
> 
> Like I said, keep barking. Now I'll see my way out.


Every translation? U mean MS and the official?

Last time I checked, MS is by far the worse when it comes to actually translating anything.


You have to be kidding me


----------



## Blade (Jul 7, 2018)

wow 

the Bad Zero ''fans'' thirsting over ''star ''sized alien tits


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

Blade said:


> wow
> 
> the Bad Zero ''fans'' thirsting over ''star ''sized alien tits


yep definitely, you're drunk.


----------



## ZxStAr (Jul 7, 2018)

Grandbell is a plannet every translation said is a planet 
The big tree is not grandbell 
Its a sakura tree dat drop sakura throughout the cosmos 
Dats why its name sukura cosmos


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 7, 2018)

Blade said:


> wow
> 
> the Bad Zero ''fans'' thirsting over ''star ''sized alien tits



Add fanfiction star-sized planets into that as well.


----------



## Veggie (Jul 7, 2018)

Well maybe Hiro does understand Star sizes after all and we're all going to be surprised


----------



## ZxStAr (Jul 7, 2018)

this is Grandbell



not this


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

So to recap
We have.....
>254 replies
>9 pages I repeat 9 FUCKING PAGES for a series that just started walking on its legs....
And most of it boils down The Big blue tit bitch sizes
Whether shes bigger than a Planet or Star while we don't even have the third chapter out nor translated


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 7, 2018)

So there is a galaxy sized... sakura tree?

How do the petals move troug the void of space ?


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> But Rebecca refer to it as a island.
> The king of robots refer to it as a island



Rebecca doesn't refer to it as the size of an island. When she gets to the island, she remarks that they've reached the kingdom, which is consistent if it acts as the entrance to it.

Which part are you talking about? I only seem him speaking about the planet.



> But as soon as shiki ask if that's where he came from they thought maybe it'll make sense using planet instead of Star given it's not possible for a human to live on something big as a star. So let's say the entire planet is a theme park.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly they fucked up hard.



I don't think that there is because there is a valid interpretation that fits what the narrative provides us in my opinion.



> 1. Granbell kingdom is the size of a island
> 2. Granbell was stated being a island
> 
> Contradiction
> ...



1. They could differentiate the park known as Granbell Kingdom with the pretend kingdom within the park known as Granbell. But I'd like to see what your line from the Robot King is before I continue. This is hinted at when, as she and Shiko escape the planet, she says to him "You wanted to see different kingdoms, right?"
2. From the space shot, we see different lands, so it contains more land that is not a part of the island kingdom.


----------



## ZxStAr (Jul 7, 2018)

Lol no there is a jus gaint ass sakura tree dat cosmos


----------



## Steven (Jul 7, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And this is why you *wait*.
> 
> But no, people wanna wank the shit out of a series with 2 chapters.
> 
> ...


 
Äh,Rebecca says it clearly


----------



## Veggie (Jul 7, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> So to recap
> We have.....
> >254 replies
> >9 pages I repeat 9 FUCKING PAGES for a series that just started walking on its legs....
> ...


That's why Hiro gets immediatly serialized why lesser mangaka get axed, or have to wait :ho


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jul 7, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Her size is ambiguous at this point. I don't see why you guys can't wait at least 20 chapters before starting this shit.


>Expecting people not to blow their load night instantly


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

Hikki said:


> Rebecca doesn't refer to it as the size of an island. When she gets to the island, she remarks that they've reached the kingdom, which is consistent if it acts as the entrance to it.



Page 18

She remarked that she told that there weren't supposed to be any humans on the island.

Page 19

Shiki states he's the only human on the island. 

The island is granbell kingdom Theme park.
Page 8
Rebecca state that it's a granbell is a bang up theme park.

Later down in the chapter she said it's a island, shiki said it's a island as well.

There's no getting around this ludicrous error in translation man. 

Page 43 

The king states that the humans left them to root for over a hundred years on this island.

Did you hear that? It's a island, not a country, or even continent. It's a freaking island.


There's no way the park takes up the entire planet. 

Star size is the correct context, clearly in that panel emphasis is being directed to "Size" of something. 

It's referring to the size of the planet.

Which makes sense?

Planet Sized planet
Or
Star Sized planet
??


----------



## Gordo solos (Jul 7, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Clears


How large is the thot?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 7, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> How large is the thot?


As big as Imagine's mom


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> How large is the thot?


Some say planet....
Some say Star......
Some say.....FUCKING WAIT TILL MONDAY!


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> Page 18
> 
> She remarked that she told that there weren't supposed to be any humans on the island.
> 
> ...


In the official translation, it just says "here" e.g. there are supposed to be no humans here; I'm the only person here. 



> The island is granbell kingdom Theme park.
> Page 8
> Rebecca state that it's a granbell is a bang up theme park.
> 
> ...



The first quotation isn't really a contradiction that can't be mended with the rest of the information we know because we don't know the make-up of the park or is she had even seen the rest of the park before 



> Page 43
> 
> The king states that the humans left them to root for over a hundred years on this island.
> 
> Did you hear that? It's a island, not a country, or even continent. It's a freaking island.



He says that they left them. No mention of an island.



> There's no way the park takes up the entire planet.



It's as realistic as star-sized planets. 



> Star size is the correct context, clearly in that panel emphasis is being directed to "Size" of something.
> 
> It's referring to the size of the planet.
> 
> ...



There is no emphasis on size. Shiki merely asks if that's the planet where he came from, and she confirms it and says the entire world is a theme park.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 7, 2018)

Hikki said:


> In the official translation, it just says "here" e.g. there are supposed to be no humans here; I'm the only person here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're reading from two different translation. 

I'm on box your on something else, you still haven't provided any source for your claim. Other than this is what this says.

I'll like to see so for myself.


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> We're reading from two different translation.
> 
> I'm on box your on something else, you still haven't provided any source for your claim. Other than this is what this says.
> 
> I'll like to see so for myself.



Well, I'm reading the official translation, which you can get on Comixology or Crunchyroll.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 7, 2018)

>14 pages for a series that just began
>Involving the HST as well

Sasuga ODC 2018


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> >14 pages for a series that just began
> >Involving the HST as well
> 
> Sasuga ODC 2018


It's some activity at least


----------



## Gordo solos (Jul 7, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Some say planet....
> Some say Star......
> *Some say.....FUCKING WAIT TILL MONDAY*!


Best bet. But it doesn’t look like she’s sitting on a star so we can probably rule that out for now. It also looks like she’s doing something to a moon in the background

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> Best bet. But it doesn’t look like she’s sitting on a star so we can probably rule that out for now. It also looks like she’s doing something to a moon in the background


Going by spoilers she seemed to be bigger than a star but given Hoshi ordeal we don't know whether it meant planet or Star plus we have to wait on Monday to which one is true


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 7, 2018)

This entire thread should just be called "thirsty dingbats can't wait a couple days for confirmation"


----------



## SirTorch (Jul 7, 2018)

Eh, it doesn't really matter if she's star or planet sized, she's above the HST either way


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2018)

Dumping the requested things:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jul 7, 2018)

SirTorch said:


> Eh, it doesn't really matter if she's star or planet sized, she's above the HST either way


Totally..her feats cleary point towards that conclusion. Wait....there's no feats.


Doubt this will help but what the fuck....
Wait:
verb (used without object)

to remain inactive or in a state of repose, as until something expected happens (often followed by for, till, or until):to wait for the bus to arrive.
(of things) to be available or in readiness:A letter is waiting for you.
to remain neglected for a time:a matter that can wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 8, 2018)

ZxStAr said:


> l





TYPE-Rey said:


> Totally..her feats cleary point towards that conclusion. Wait....there's no feats.
> 
> 
> Doubt this will help but what the fuck....
> ...



When you have the size and mass of X you generally also have the striking strength of X. 

Just like every normal dude from 70-120 kg can put up as much force behind his punches without his body falling apart 

Just saying yo


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 8, 2018)

Massively more impressive and feat heavy than FT+


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 10, 2018)

can someone confirm the accuracy of that translation? raws maybe?


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 10, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> can someone confirm the accuracy of that translation? raws maybe?




She's bigger than any star in the universe.

If you want to see a size comparison.
In the first chapter, you can clearly see Stars around her even illuminating her front side of her body. If you look closely, you'll see dozens of stars in that first chapter color shot of her.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 10, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> She's bigger than any star in the universe.
> 
> If you want to see a size comparison.
> In the first chapter, you can clearly see Stars around her even illuminating her front side of her body. If you look closely, you'll see dozens of stars in that first chapter color shot of her.


That isn't how that works.

I tried the same thing with the Uranus in Guyver being compared to galaxies but that was shot down. Stellar parallax and all that.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 10, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> That isn't how that works.
> 
> I tried the same thing with the Uranus in Guyver being compared to galaxies but that was shot down. Stellar parallax and all that.



I'm just talking in general dude.
Just to get a scope of her size, we don't know how big she is actually because we don't have a size of a star for reference (biggest star). Though the idea is simply her size is bigger than that of any star.

There's nothing else we can get from that.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 10, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> I'm just talking in general dude.
> Just to get a scope of her size, we don't know how big she is actually because we don't have a size of a star for reference (biggest star). Though the idea is simply her size is bigger than that of a star.
> 
> There's nothing else we can get from that.


I used that for Guyver and that still didn't fly. Stellar parallax fucks over a lot of things that don't have clear references when it comes to comparing them to celestial bodies, especially stars.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 10, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I used that for Guyver and that still didn't fly. Stellar parallax fucks over a lot of things that don't have clear references when it comes to comparing them to celestial bodies, especially stars.



She's bigger than a star, I'm just saying for reference not some calculations.
Did you read the last part of my post?



MysticBlade said:


> Though the idea is simply her size is bigger than that of any star


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 10, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> She's bigger than a star, I'm just saying for reference not some calculations.
> Did you read the last part of my post?


Are you reading mine? You also can't use that argumentation given the word used to refer to celestial bodies in Japanese.

It's more likely that she's bigger than any planet which is still impressive. If she's bigger than any star, you need better than something that's easily disproven by stellar parallax.

If we're accepting things based on eyeballing celestial objects' size, you might as well say that Alkanphel and the Uranus reach up to galaxy level and Nevermind would fight you on that.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 10, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Are you reading mine? You also can't use that argumentation given the word used to refer to celestial bodies in Japanese.
> 
> It's more likely that she's bigger than any planet which is still impressive. If she's bigger than any star, you need better than something that's easily disproven by stellar parallax.
> 
> If we're accepting things based on eyeballing celestial objects' size, you might as well say that Alkanphel and the Uranus reach up to galaxy level and Nevermind would fight you on that.


Did you read the translation?

It stated star not planet.

Unlike in chapter one when regarding granbell planet. This instance it's clearly talking about star. I don't need no eyeballing shit to prove what was said. You can wait for the official translation or MS. They're going to use star regardless because it's not talking about a "planet" here.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 10, 2018)

MysticBlade said:


> Did you read the translation?
> 
> It stated star not planet.
> 
> Unlike in chapter one when regarding granbell planet. This instance it's clearly talking about star. I don't need no eyeballing shit to prove what was said. You can wait for the official translation or MS. They're going to use star regardless because it's not talking about a "planet" here.


I looked at that page a fuckload of times and there's nothing in relation to stars other than a statement. Unless a different word from "hoshi" is being used here, I'm betting on it meaning planet instead of star based on the page I've been looking at.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 10, 2018)

Planet or Star who cares she shits on the HST via size alone


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 10, 2018)

Pretty much. I'm not adverse to that thot being star level but you need more evidence than that because if that's the argumentation being used, Alkanphel and the Uranus might as well be galaxy level


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 10, 2018)

Do you guys recall when you tried to say planets are star-sized because of a fan translation? I wonder what Crunchyroll translation had to say?

*Spoiler*: __ 










The raw...

*Spoiler*: __ 








...uses the kanji 星 and the kana reads ほし which can be translated as "stellar object", "heavenly body", "star", or "planet".

This very same kanji (星) and kana (ほし) is typically used to talk about "planets" from our solar system:

海王星 - Planet Neptune (lit: "Sea King Planet")
天王星 - Planet Uranus (lit: "Heavenly King Planet")
木星 - Planet Jupiter (lit: "Wood Planet") Don't ask me why the Japanese call it the "Wood Planet"
火星 - Planet Mars (lit: "Fire Planet")

The series uses the same kanji and the same kana when talking about "mother." So far nothing tells me Mashima is specifically talking about "stars"


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 10, 2018)

Exactly what I mean. Japanese is weird like that and we need more context as to whether or not it's a star. Using "it looks as big as those stars" is not evidence because of stellar parallax.

We had a Uranus superimposed upon a galaxy and we had a direct comparison but that was thrown out because of stellar parallax. If it didn't work for Guyver, it's not working for Eden Zero.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veggie (Jul 10, 2018)

What's a stellar parallax


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jul 10, 2018)

Veggie said:


> What's a stellar parallax


----------



## Steven (Jul 10, 2018)

Maybe you guys wait for more than just 3 Chapter?


----------



## saint rider 890 (Jul 10, 2018)

This thread still alive


----------



## Solar (Jul 10, 2018)

Veggie said:


> What's a stellar parallax



It's just the illusion of the changing of position of an object when viewed from two different places. In stellar parallaxes, it's referring to stars.


----------



## Solar (Jul 10, 2018)

Basically, when you look at something and then move and look at it again, the object you were looking at may appear that it moved with respect to its background.

So imagine having a ball and in the behind it is a painting. If you move an inch and look again, the ball will have a slightly different background (the ball is covering a different part of the painting), so it looks like it moved when, in fact, it didn't.

So take that idea, apply it to stars, and that's a stellar parallax.


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 10, 2018)

I think the biggest ways for authors to prove it to a matter of fault that they want to prove that it's the biggest thing...is to put it equally against the biggest thing that people can be familiar with or show it off immediately.

Like have them say "This is the biggest planet in our universe as we know" and then have it juxtaposed later on with what you want to represent it with.

Like ever since I heard about the biggest star in our universe, I planned in my story to have it be a prison for a being that I had that the smallest size that God can shrink it to can barely fit it. It's supposed to represent not only how MASSIVE it is but how difficult it is to contain despite being a husk of it's body alone. 

Just saying that it's bigger than any known planet or star really isn't enough when you barely show any planets that can be defined as huge(like what was the planet she was compared to? Saturn-like? As big as Jupiter? The planet she was near only seemed as big as Earth and Jupiter is so massive that the Great Red Spot can contain numerous Earths by itself...


----------



## Keishin (Jul 10, 2018)

Warlordgab said:


> Do you guys recall when you tried to say planets are star-sized because of a fan translation? I wonder what Crunchyroll translation had to say?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Exactly. Which means BOTH stars and planets in general, it means that no star, no planet, in the universe is larger than the blue lady. It does NOT mean that "oh she's larger than a hoshi planet but smaller than a hoshi star"
It means all stellar objects.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 10, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> I think the biggest ways for authors to prove it to a matter of fault that they want to prove that it's the biggest thing...is to put it equally against the biggest thing that people can be familiar with or show it off immediately.
> 
> Like have them say "This is the biggest planet in our universe as we know" and then have it juxtaposed later on with what you want to represent it with.
> 
> ...



Default assumption would mean she is at least bigger than earth right? That would make her superior to the HST already.

I mean, they still could kill her but not before she slaps the planet they are in or something.

Unless she turns out to be absurdly slow because of her size or something 



Keishin said:


> Exactly. Which means BOTH stars and planets in general, it means that no star, no planet, in the universe is larger than the blue lady. It does NOT mean that "oh she's larger than a hoshi planet but smaller than a hoshi star"



No hoshi means "anything that shines in the sky" but must be interpreted as either planet or star depending on context.

Source: early DBS shitstorms.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 10, 2018)

Either way,  planet size is what she is bare minimum. Even if she was the size of Pluto her size alone puts her above anything that isn't planet level.

We won't really know until we get more chapters of her size comparison.


----------



## Xhominid (Jul 10, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Default assumption would mean she is at least bigger than earth right? That would make her superior to the HST already.
> 
> I mean, they still could kill her but not before she slaps the planet they are in or something.
> 
> Unless she turns out to be absurdly slow because of her size or something



No, I didn't mean that in the form of powerscaling. It's more of show, don't tell. While we DO see her with a planet to scale, we have no idea how big that planet is in comparison. Is it as big as Saturn? Jupiter? Uranus? If it's just Earth sized, it seems like she's nowhere the size of any Gas Giant Planet by comparison.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 10, 2018)

Star is only used in the Jaiminisbox translations while both MS and Crunchyroll (the official translation) use the term planet when referring to planets. The Jaiminisbox translation uses star to refer to any celestial body despite them not even being stars.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 10, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Either way,  planet size is what she is bare minimum. Even if she was the size of Pluto her size alone puts her above anything that isn't planet level.
> 
> We won't really know until we get more chapters of her size comparison.


Er larger than any planet would mean she is basically small star at minimum..

 just saying, also Pluto is not even a planet so using Pluto is just bullshit..


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm seriously done with explaining why translators like crunch or MS chose to use planet for granbell instead of star.

It's like saying,
In the case of granbell.
It's clearly reffer to as a planet even in Box translation.
When dealing with the size aspect,
They have to make a decision whether or not it makes sense to translate it as a actual star that burns or as a planet.

*Looking* at granbell for those translators, it looks like a planet and it's size is therefore irrelevant to a Star because it doesn't burn or give off heat or that they don't have any to compare it with.  That's why they choose planet even though it wouldn't make sense when trying to deal with the size aspect of it, stating that the theme park is the size of the entire fucking planet. If you are honest or have any kind of common Sense, you'll know that is clearly a error period.


Back to the big lady, it's referring to any celestial object in the universe when it's comparing the size of her to it. She's bigger than any Star. That includes everything in the known universe. I doubt crunch or MS would translate that wrong and use planet instead. It's more clear and they don't have pick between whether it *looks* like a planet or star. Context alone should be sufficient.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 10, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The Jaiminisbox translation uses star to refer to any celestial body despite them not even being stars.


Wrong because in the lastest chapter, they used planet and star.

In chapter one they translate it as planet granbell and when dealing with the *size aspect* it is stated to be *star* size.
Not planet granbell, the entire planet was one gaint theme park (size aspect of it).


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 10, 2018)

As someone already explained here. The kanji used to convey the idea of any light-emitting body in the sky that's not the sun or the moon. It's used for every single planet that's not Earth

Assuming Mother's is bigger than a "star" based on "semantics" and mere theories without solid evidence or even an actual point of reference to scale her size is the equivalent of wanking

The best you can work with for now is bigger than any planet seen in that verse. Take it or leave it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Jul 10, 2018)

Warlordgab said:


> As someone already explained here. The kanji used to convey the idea of any light-emitting body in the sky that's not the sun or the moon. It's used for every single planet that's not Earth
> 
> Assuming Mother's is bigger than a "star" based on "semantics" and mere theories without solid evidence or even an *actual point of reference* to scale her size is the equivalent of wanking
> 
> The best you can work with for now is bigger than any planet seen in that verse. Take it or leave it!


This is the most sensible approach to have. It's still too early in the series, the big feats will come. Everyone just needs to have a little patience.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 10, 2018)

Ignore stellar parallax being a thing, this particular Uranus is obviously galactic in size. Anything less is downplay


----------



## Polar (Jul 11, 2018)

We could assume she is as least as big (or bigger) as a standard planet (earth), but for her to be as big as or bigger than a star, we need to wait for more chapters to get solid confirmation.


----------



## Solar (Jul 11, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> stellar parallax


Stop saying this. It has nothing to do with stellar parallax.


----------



## Solar (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyway, Kodansha posted:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atem (Jul 11, 2018)

Star King smashes her.

With his dingalang.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 11, 2018)

Hikki said:


> Anyway, Kodansha posted:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I knew it would be planets.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 11, 2018)

Hikki said:


> Stop saying this. It has nothing to do with stellar parallax.


Hey dippy I was talking about Uranus


----------



## Solar (Jul 11, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Hey dippy I was talking about Uranus


So when you go on talking about stellar parallaxes being the reason why Mythic is wrong all thread and when someone points out it's wrong, you're just going to say that the point it was never in relation to Mythic's point but some unrelated manga the entire time? Okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 11, 2018)

Hikki said:


> So when you go on talking about stellar parallaxes being the reason why Mythic is wrong all thread and when someone points out it's wrong, you're just going to say that the point it was never in relation to Mythic's point but some unrelated manga the entire time? Okay.


No. It’s the reason why Alkanphel nor Uranus aren’t galaxy level.

Similar reasons here would dictate that despite Uranus’ incredible size, it is not a galaxy. Nevermind cited stellar parallax as the reason why, dingus. Read what I wrote.

I know it’s hard for you but there’s a reason I mentioned him about once or twice in relation to Guyver overall and why we can’t just accept that the thot is as big as a star going off of statements.

Jesus H Yamato.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh yeah and Bern?

Fuck off from this forum please


----------



## Veggie (Jul 11, 2018)

Hikki said:


> Anyway, Kodansha posted:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


This is why I said waiting was the sensible thing to do


----------



## saint rider 890 (Jul 11, 2018)

If anyone want discuss about Eden Zero feat i already make a thread about this .


----------



## Solar (Jul 11, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> No. It’s the reason why Alkanphel nor Uranus aren’t galaxy level.
> 
> Similar reasons here would dictate that despite Uranus’ incredible size, it is not a galaxy. Nevermind cited stellar parallax as the reason why, dingus. Read what I wrote.
> 
> ...



Here, let me just write the post you should've written since we all know you're never going to stop replying if this continues: "we don't know what the dots in front of her are (they can can be particles from her magic for example), and there is no star near her to scale (they are in the background [aka a perspective issue, not a parallax, so you know what to say next time so the person you're speaking to doesn't give a confused you bringing up an example, that deals with apparent displacement of all things, that they may not know about]), so it's better wait for better references and other translations before we conclude anything)."

You don't need to cite me or thank me.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 11, 2018)

I won’t because there was already enough precedent for this when the issue of galaxy level Guyver came up

The same shit is happening here and unlike MysticBlade, I conceded to Nevermind and never argued for galaxy level Guyver ever again

I won’t be arguing for it unless we get better translations or more content that proves it

Which hey has been a central theme of this entire thread


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh and for the last time

Shut the fuck up Bern

You’re irrelevant and nobody wants you back here


----------



## rickthenick (Jul 11, 2018)

"Bigger than any star in space" my ass. She is still featless so she loses to Mizuki and Captain Morgan by default.


----------



## EternalRage (Jul 11, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> "Bigger than any star in space" my ass. She is still featless so she loses to Mizuki and Captain Morgan by default.


size somewhat correlates to striking strength, your little captain morgan and mizuki get clapped


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 11, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> "Bigger than any star in space" my ass. She is still featless so she loses to Mizuki and Captain Morgan by default.


Bigger than any planet puts her above the HST by default 
Cry Hard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rickthenick (Jul 11, 2018)

EternalRage said:


> size somewhat correlates to striking strength, your little captain morgan and mizuki get clapped





Claudio Swiss said:


> Bigger than any planet puts her above the HST by default
> Cry Hard



Yes she is bigger than any HST in size so far but she literally hasn't done a damn thing yet and we have no idea her powers are like or her phyical stats. Stop wanking.


----------



## EternalRage (Jul 11, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Yes she is bigger than any HST in size so far but she literally hasn't done a damn thing yet and we have no idea her powers are like or her phyical stats. Stop wanking.


Like @RavenSupreme already said her size somewhat correlated to her physical stats

so really she could just jump on top of whichever planet the HST is on and they would be crushed


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 11, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Yes she is bigger than any HST in size so far but she literally hasn't done a damn thing yet and we have no idea her powers are like or her phyical stats. Stop wanking.


size matters..

you think an ant would survive if you step on it?


----------



## Steven (Jul 11, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Stop wanking.


Stop posting.

Thanks


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 11, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> "Bigger than any star in space" my ass. She is still featless so she loses to Mizuki and Captain Morgan by default.



Bigger than any star was obviously wrong, but she's still bigger than planets and that's more than enough to beat the HST. 

Either way, the thread has run its course.


----------



## rickthenick (Jul 11, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Bigger than any star was obviously wrong, but she's still bigger than planets and that's more than enough to beat the HST.
> 
> Either way, the thread has run its course.



Even if you say she's planet sized, she still has no speed feats. Toneri blitzes and cuts her head off with a moon slicing beam. Gremmy imagines her into a cookie. Whitebeard quakes her brain apart. Hell even Itachi solos with genjutsu. You get the point.


----------



## Polar (Jul 11, 2018)

No, only attacks on the level of Infinite Tsukuyomi and Expansive Truth-Seeker Ball could work and even that would change when she gets any proper feats.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 11, 2018)

Planets only can get a certain size, before the core fuses lighter elements into heavier ones. A planet at around 80 times the size of jupiter would already be a star given that it burns hydrogen into helium.

What we need to possible determine this "bigger than planet" statement is to use the line between an actual gas giant and a brown dwarf, since that pictures pretty much the biggest an actual planet can become going by mass.

Fun fact: Brown dwarfs are, while actually being counted as stars, smaller than really large gas giants.

So a planet who has too much mass will shrink, not increase, due to the atoms compressing.

Best example from our own solar system -> Jupiter having 20% more size than Saturn, despite actually having 300% more mass.

When a planet is made out of lighter material, the result differs - so that it is deductet that a planet can likely become up to twice as big a Jupiter before it will become a star.

Long story short, going by the translation and what we know Blue Lady is likely bigger than 267.416 kilometers.

Shit like WB quaking her is completely out of the question.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2018)

I predict her to have some sort of big cosmic power. At least galaxy level. Gravity perhaps? Space and or time? Energy? Cosmic energy? Probably have to wait 10 chapters for her.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 11, 2018)

No idea. Right now she got literally nothing aside from her size


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 11, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> she still has no speed feats.


speed is also relative to size.

 an ant might be moving faster than someone like you but you are still outspeeding it just because of how much you can cover with your size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veggie (Jul 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> I predict her to have some sort of big cosmic power. At least galaxy level. Gravity perhaps? Space and or time? Energy? *Cosmic energy?* Probably have to wait 10 chapters for her.


 
Cosmic baddie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Jul 11, 2018)

What if Hiro is cooking up his own Infinity Gaunlet saga

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZxStAr (Jul 11, 2018)

His a big fan of comics to and always said he wanted to do a verse like Marvel's/DC


----------



## ZxStAr (Jul 11, 2018)

He did this for a Marvel/civil war promo 
If i remember correctly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 11, 2018)

Veggie said:


> What if Hiro is cooking up his own Infinity Gaunlet saga





ZxStAr said:


> His a big fan of comics to and always said he wanted to do a verse like Marvel's/DC






So...univerza


----------



## Djomla (Jul 11, 2018)

Veggie said:


> What if Hiro is cooking up his own Infinity Gaunlet saga



All Friendship aa supreme being. 

PS. Hiro ain't got brains to make something like that.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 11, 2018)

Eden's Zero'd be lit


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 11, 2018)

Veggie said:


> What if Hiro is cooking up his own Infinity Gaunlet saga


Ah so he wants to make something like Marvel/DC eh?

I got an idea


----------



## ZxStAr (Jul 11, 2018)

Djomla said:


> All Friendship aa supreme being.
> 
> PS. Hiro ain't got brains to make something like that.


he jus has to make the foundation bruh
Give other artist free will to join the verse


----------



## ho11ow (Jul 11, 2018)

rickthenick said:


> Yes she is bigger than any HST in size so far but she literally hasn't done a damn thing yet and we have no idea her powers are like or her phyical stats. Stop wanking.


She doesn't really need physical feat just to solo hst if her size is as big as Jupiter, just able to swing 1 of her hand already put her DC to multi-planet level because her mass alone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2018)

Veggie said:


> Cosmic baddie?



Naw, I feel she is one of the good cosmics....or well neutral....she is not Game Master or The Collector.....I think.


@Warlordgab don't you judge me!


----------



## Veggie (Jul 11, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> So...univerza


Ok, that sounds really bad 


Djomla said:


> All Friendship aa supreme being.
> 
> PS. Hiro ain't got brains to make something like that.


But he will, he will 



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Ah so he wants to make something like Marvel/DC eh?
> 
> I got an idea


Do tell nig 


Superman said:


> Naw, I feel she is one of the good cosmics....or well neutral....she is not Game Master or The Collector.....I think.
> 
> 
> @Warlordgab don't you judge me!


She'll be entity of Love


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 11, 2018)

Veggie said:


> Do tell nig


Check the front page of the OBD Mein Nig for something I made


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 11, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Bigger than any planet puts her above the HST by default
> Cry Hard



I don't have a problem with this.

Don't agree with the translation but for OBD purposes, I'll go with it.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah being at least large planet level to small star level in overall stats more than gives her the win here


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 11, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Warlordgab don't you judge me!



Why should I?


----------

